# Kostenlose Antivirus-Software von Microsoft



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Kostenlose Antivirus-Software von Microsoft gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Kostenlose Antivirus-Software von Microsoft


----------



## guna7 (12. Juni 2009)

Hört sich interessant an. Zu gegebener Zeit macht ihr doch bestimmt einen Test/Vergleich mit anderen kostenlosen Virenscannern?  Mit diesen konkurriert ja das Microsoft Produkt.


----------



## KTMDoki (12. Juni 2009)

bin mal gespannt, wie der abschneiden wird...

ich glaube aber nicht, dass der Morro anfangs eine Chance gegen andere Gratis-Antivirus-Software hat...


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. Juni 2009)

Naja ob das Ding so gut ist. Ich bleibe bei meinem. Aber auf einen Test bin auch gespannt.


----------



## Gast20150401 (12. Juni 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Naja ob das Ding so gut ist. Ich bleibe bei meinem. Aber auf einen Test bin auch gespannt.



Auf nen Test warte ich auch noch.Aber schon mal gut das es nix kostet.


----------



## slayerdaniel (12. Juni 2009)

Zu Zeiten, in denen ich eine vollwertige Internet Security mit allen drum und dran in der Computerbild für 2,70 drin habe, wozu dann einen gratis Virenscanner? Der allein ist deutlich unsicherer!


----------



## Railroadfighter (12. Juni 2009)

Hmm, wenn das Teil Bugfrei und halbwegs sicher ist sollten die lieber gleich den Defender in Win7 entfernen und diese beilegen. Bin gespannt auf die Beta.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (12. Juni 2009)

sollten die dann aber bitte bei Win7 beilegen
dann ist auf den PC´s endlich kein Norton mehr VOR-installiert


----------



## klyer (12. Juni 2009)

entweder es wird gut. 
weil microsoft kann es ja optimal auf windows zuschneiden.
oder es wird mal wieder so nen flop eines neueinsteigers wie vl. z.B. "google chrome" 
mfg


----------



## Railroadfighter (12. Juni 2009)

klyer schrieb:


> weil microsoft kann es ja optimal auf windows zuschneiden.


Das hat man bei Onecare auch schon gesagt, aber auf jedem Mac lief es dann besser als auf Windows (), und die Erkennungsrate war auch mies. Vorallem müssen die die Virusdatenbank zumindest alle 3 Tage aktualisieren, einmal im Monat ist viel zu wenig.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Shady (12. Juni 2009)

Finde ich eine gute Sache.
Ich werde zwar vermutlich weiter bei meinen verschiedenen Suites, für die verschiedenen Rechner, bleiben, schaden kann es aber nicht.
Bin schon auf erste Tests gespannt...


----------



## Xel'Naga (12. Juni 2009)

WOW.... GRATIS - wie untypisch von MS !

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Live OneCare? Das muss ja wie andere Software von MS riesen Ressourcenhunger Haben!?!?!?!


----------



## Septimus (12. Juni 2009)

LianLi-GTX280 schrieb:


> WOW.... GRATIS - wie untypisch von MS !
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Live OneCare? Das muss ja wie andere Software von MS riesen Ressourcenhunger Haben!?!?!?!




Ich habe es auf meiner Vista Partition drauf und es ist im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Virenkillern harmlos was Ressourcen angeht.
Es ist unaufdringlich,man spürt kaum das es da ist.Praktisch fand ich die Einstellmöglichkeiten und auch die backupfunktion,bin damit Zufrieden und werde wenn meine Gratisverlängerung abgelaufen ist den Kostenlosen Nachfolger drauf packen,hoffe das der dann mit Windows 7 zusammen arbeitet.


----------



## hoschi8219 (12. Juni 2009)

dan können die von Microsoft, das antivirus programm gleich in windows7 einbauen. 

und gucken ob auch brauchbar. vieleicht ist es auch nur schrott. man weiss es noch nicht 

ansonsten gute idee.


----------



## boehmer_dce (12. Juni 2009)

Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht so ganz vorstellen:

MS als Security-Anbieter...

Ob das gut geht?

Da fällt mir nur ein: Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten..


----------



## Shady (12. Juni 2009)

hoschi8219 schrieb:


> dan können die von Microsoft, das antivirus programm gleich in windows7 einbauen.



Unwahrscheinlich: EU...
Spätestens wenn es bestätigt wäre, dass es in Win drin ist, beschwert sich Symantec. Danach würden sich die anderen Security-Hersteller anschließen...


----------



## CCJosh (12. Juni 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich: EU...
> Spätestens wenn es bestätigt wäre, dass es in Win drin ist, beschwert sich Symantec. Danach würden sich die anderen Security-Hersteller anschließen...


ja aber man könnte an die sicherheitswnung einen link drantun und der 08/15 user würde es downloaden
oder es git eine version ohne  wi mit dem media player


----------



## amdintel (12. Juni 2009)

hättense schon viel früher machen sollen.
warum jetzt erst ?


----------



## Shady (13. Juni 2009)

CCJosh schrieb:


> ja aber man könnte an die sicherheitswnung einen link drantun und der 08/15 user würde es downloaden



Halte ich auch für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Damit wäre es fast so, als würden sie es direkt integrieren...





CCJosh schrieb:


> oder es git eine version ohne  wi mit dem media player



Was??
Meinst du eine Win Version ohne MP? Oder was darf ich unter dem oben verstehen...?
Und ja, es gibt Versionen ohne MP usw...

Siehe beispielsweise Wikipedia:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Windows XP Home Edition N und Professional Edition N sind angepasste Windows-Versionen die – aufgrund einer Auflage der Europäischen Kommission – ohne Windows Media Player und andere multimediale Bestandteile ausgeliefert werden. Möchte der Benutzer die gleiche Funktionalität wie in der regulären Version von Windows XP nutzen, kann er die erforderlichen Elemente dennoch kostenfrei von der Microsoft-Homepage herunterladen.



Ob die Version nun wirklich soooo oft verkauft wurde, was ich bezweifle, es gibt sie. Von Vista auch. Einfach mal suchen...


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (13. Juni 2009)

Das einzige was mir beim Windows Defender fehlt ist ein Trainingsmodus.


----------



## utacat (13. Juni 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> hättense schon viel früher machen sollen.
> warum jetzt erst ?


Stimme dir voll zu.
Als ich noch PC-Neuling war und jede neue OS Intallation mit Herzklopfen abging, habe ich an alles gedacht (Treiber e.t.c) nur an das installieren von der Vierensoftware nicht. Also fertig und ab ins Internet (noch mit Modem). Das Ende des Ausflugs ohne Vierenschutz war eine erneuerte Installation des OS wegen Wurm- und Vierenbefalls. 
Mann war ich bedient.

Gruß utacat


----------



## amdintel (13. Juni 2009)

*ich habe mir was dabei gedacht , als ich das schrieb !*

weil viele haben Anti Viren Soft vom fremd Herstellern , spätestens  wenn ein Neues SP Pack installiert wird, kommt es in regelmäßigen Abständen zum OS Chaos dadurch, 
weil die MS. Install Routinen nicht dafür abgestimmt sind,
fremd Anti Viren Sofw. zu erkennen ? jedenfalls hat es bei meinem Kollegen letztens das XP zerschossen , 
wenn MS eigene Anti Soft macht, wäre damit das Problem beseitigt !
Einige  Anti Viren Soft. Hersteller erpressen auch die User, 
in dem der Virus nur entfernt werden kann, 
wenn man Geld bezahlt wird.


----------



## guna7 (14. Juni 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> *ich habe mir was dabei gedacht , als ich das schrieb !*


Was denn?


----------



## rebel4life (14. Juni 2009)

Lass ihn doch, der ist etwas komisch.

Schon wieder eine neue AV Software?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> *ich habe mir was dabei gedacht , als ich das schrieb !*
> 
> weil viele haben Anti Viren Soft vom fremd Herstellern , spätestens wenn ein Neues SP Pack installiert wird, kommt es in regelmäßigen Abständen zum OS Chaos dadurch,
> weil die MS. Install Routinen nicht dafür abgestimmt sind,
> ...


 
Und wer sagt, dass das bei Microsoft nicht auch so ist?
Schon mal ein neues Dx installiert und ist dir danach der Rechner abgeraucht?
Mal drüber nachdenken.

Ich denke sowieso, dass Microsoft dadurch Kunden an sich binden will, indem die kostenlose Varianten nett ist, aber erst die Pro Version was bringt, und die kostet dann halt.
Wahrscheinlich muss man den Kram dann auch über die Windows Update Funktion aktuallisieren.


----------



## ole88 (14. Juni 2009)

ich werde bei kaspersky bleiben, is in meinen augen schwachsinn von einem os anbieter das anti viren programm zu nutzen.
microsoft hat definitiv nicht die erfahrung darin wie kaspersky.


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Juni 2009)

Also ich versteh das echt nicht. Was hängt sich die EU nur so rein, wozu sie meiner Meinung nach kein Recht haben. Warum sollte Microsoft Drittanbieter-Software als Installationmöglichkeit in Windows integrieren oder ihre eigene komplett entfernen. WMP und IE sind ja schließlich Software von Microsoft, die mMn auch in jedes OS gehören (Internet und Multimedia) und die sie in ihr OS integriert haben. Also ist es ein Bestandteil von Windows. Da kann man auch gleich sagen, haut den Kopiermanager, oder gleich den Datei-Explorer raus, weil es da auch Alternativen gibt. OMG. Was Microsoft in Ihr OS integriert, muss keinen interessieren, weil sie ihr Produkt frei gestalten können müssten. Die Leute die andere Software wollen, besorgen sich die schon und die anderen nehmen ehh nichts anderes, also total sinnlos. Und wenn Microsoft auch noch ein Virenscanner integriert ist das auch gut und dann hat auch keiner was zu melden, da es Microsoft interne Software ist und so zusagen dann Bestandteil von Windows. Wenn man so anfängt, nimmt die Beschneidung irgendwann kein Ende mehr, weil es für fast alles Alternativen gibt (z.B. sollte MS auch die Firewall rausnehmen^^). Außerdem hat MS die ganzen Anbieter niemals dazu aufgefordert, Alternativprodukte auf den Markt zu werfen. Das MS Monopol hat ist nunmal so und war diesen Herstellern bestimmt bekannt. Also ihr Risiko und nicht MS Problem, wenn es fair zugehen würde. Es scheint halt so, das auch große Unternehmen gerne mal flamen.^^


----------



## rebel4life (17. Juni 2009)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Außerdem hat MS die ganzen Anbieter niemals dazu aufgefordert, Alternativprodukte auf den Markt zu werfen. Das MS Monopol hat ist nunmal so und war diesen Herstellern bestimmt bekannt.



Ich glaube, dass du da etwas durcheinander gebracht hast. 

Ein kleines Beispiel:

SPlan und Eagle, mit beiden Programmen kann man Schaltpläne zeichnen, aber nach deiner Logik wäre eins von den Programmen unnütz, denn der Hersteller, der der erst war hat den anderen ja nicht dazu aufgefordert.(beide Programme haben aber ihre Daseinsberechtigung, da der Funktionsumfang schlichtweg unterschiedlich ist, die Bedienung auch...)


----------



## g-13mrnice (17. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ich werde bei kaspersky bleiben, is in meinen augen schwachsinn von einem os anbieter das anti viren programm zu nutzen.
> microsoft hat definitiv nicht die erfahrung darin wie kaspersky.



Müssen sie auch nicht. Man kaufe ein SDK von einem beliebigen Virenhersteller ein, label das um und biete es als sein eigenes an... ist gang und gebe im Business.


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Juni 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass du da etwas durcheinander gebracht hast.
> 
> Ein kleines Beispiel:
> 
> SPlan und Eagle, mit beiden Programmen kann man Schaltpläne zeichnen, aber nach deiner Logik wäre eins von den Programmen unnütz, denn der Hersteller, der der erst war hat den anderen ja nicht dazu aufgefordert.(beide Programme haben aber ihre Daseinsberechtigung, da der Funktionsumfang schlichtweg unterschiedlich ist, die Bedienung auch...)



Ja genau das ist es ja, warum soll also MS Ihre Programme aus Windows entfernen. Bieten deine o.g. jeweils, z.B. einen Link zur Konkurrenz an, oder eine Installationsmöglichkeit für das Konkurrenzprodukt an? Nein? Warum bloß? Warum sollte also MS dies tun? Warum? Wenn andere Programme mehr können, dann besorgt man sich diese selbst und zwingt nicht andere ihre vorinstallierten Lösungen zu entfernen! Fast so, als müsste sich MS für Ihren Erfolg entschuldigen und die anderen hochziehen. Lächerlich!!!


----------



## rebel4life (17. Juni 2009)

Der IE ist jedoch nicht ganz kostenlos, man zahlt sozusagen wenn man sich Windows kauft dafür mit, obwohl man ihn (angenommen) nicht nutzt, das ist nicht sehr vorteilhaft für den Endkunden. Sprich eigentlich sollte Windows günstiger werden, wenn der IE nicht mehr drin ist. Dadurch hätte auch der, der einen anderen Browser nutzen möchte den Vorteil, Geld zu sparen.

Es ist auch nicht die Rede von Links zu den anderen Programmen, sondern davon, dass die Entscheidung des Kunden nicht durch vorinstallierte Software manipuliert wird.


----------



## Voyager10 (17. Juni 2009)

Morro baut auf OneCare auf , Microsoft war bzw. ist hier sehr bemüht die FakeAV Schwemme einzudämmen , da machen die wirklich gute Arbeit wenn man sieht das Microsoft immer einer der ersten ist die diese Dinger auf Virustotal erkennen.


----------



## bingo88 (17. Juni 2009)

Na dann bin ich aber mal gespannt, auch wenn ich's mir wohl erstmal auf nem Test-PC installieren würde. Ob der performance- und erkennungstechnisch mit der Konkurrenz mithalten kann?


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (17. Juni 2009)

Ist doch ne gute Sache von Microsoft!!mal schauen was es bringt


----------



## GHOT (18. Juni 2009)

"Die finale Version soll noch bis zum Ende 2009 verfügbar sein"
Hört sich an als gäbs diese schon und dann nicht mehr! 
LiveOneCare hat damals in keinem Test gut ausgesehen.
Weiß da jemand was neues?


----------



## Mouch (18. Juni 2009)

GHOT schrieb:


> "Die finale Version soll noch bis zum Ende 2009 verfügbar sein"
> Hört sich an als gäbs diese schon und dann nicht mehr!
> LiveOneCare hat damals in keinem Test gut ausgesehen.
> Weiß da jemand was neues?


 
Stimmt so nicht ganz... Am Anfang war LOC wirklisch schlecht, aber mit der Zeit hatte sich das ding stark verbesset und mehrere Awards bekommen (VB100, ...).
Nur wie oft in der IT war der schlechte Ruf nicht mehr weg zu machen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Juni 2009)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> sollten die dann aber bitte bei Win7 beilegen
> dann ist auf den PC´s endlich kein Norton mehr VOR-installiert


Ich seh schon die EU-Klage wegen Ausnutzen der MArktmacht zuungunsten der Antivirenhersteller aufziehen


----------



## feivel (19. Juni 2009)

ich mag ja die großen internetsecuritys nicht..lieber ne externe firewall...

von dem her..ich warte den test ab.

avg und avira sind aber soweit schon ganz gut


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (19. Juni 2009)

Sehr gut,mal schauen was es kann den wenns für etwas ist kommt es sofort auf mein PC


----------



## Gast20150401 (19. Juni 2009)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt, wie der abschneiden wird...
> 
> ich glaube aber nicht, dass der Morro anfangs eine Chance gegen andere Gratis-Antivirus-Software hat...



Wieso nicht.MS hat schon ein bissel Erfahrung mit Computersoftware......


----------



## FtC (19. Juni 2009)

frankreddien schrieb:


> Wieso nicht.MS hat schon ein bissel Erfahrung mit Computersoftware......


 
Vor allem hat MS Erfahrung mit Sicherheitslücken und der Umsetzung dieser durch Virenerzeuger in nette Viren und um den Kreis zu schließen, dann natürlich im Stopfen dieser Sicherheitslücken...wenn DAS keine guten Voraussetzungen für ne AV-Software ist, was dann


----------



## Dubway (19. Juni 2009)

> Wie *derStandart *bemerkt, fiel analog der Aktienkurs von Symantec und McAfee um 1,3 bzw. 0,5 Prozent - der Microsoft Kurs stieg um 2,1 Prozent.


----------



## spiel666 (24. Juni 2009)

das teil hat doch jetzt schon verloren
wenn ich schnell a virenscanner will da geh ich auf chip.de oder so
und da muss man ni so a id code herzeigen und auch keine fragen beantworten


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (24. Juni 2009)

Ist doch ne Tolle sache von Microsoft,daran sieht man das es ihnen ein anliegen ist mit diesen Viren etz


----------



## technus1975 (24. Juni 2009)

Download nicht möglich?????


----------



## eightcore (24. Juni 2009)

Irgendwe hab ich das Gefühl, dass sich Microsoft plötzlich Mühe geben will...


----------



## harl.e.kin (24. Juni 2009)

download irgendwie in deutschland nicht möglich kann das sein


----------



## pillepalle.ger (24. Juni 2009)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> download irgendwie in deutschland nicht möglich kann das sein



"Not available in your country or region
You appear to be in a country or region where the Microsoft Security  Essentials Beta is unavailable.
 This beta is available only to customers in the United States, Israel  (English only), People's Republic of China (Simplified Chinese only) and Brazil  (Brazilian Portuguese only)."

Das stand bei mir auch da.


----------

